# Femoxtal (Tamoxifeno) nolvadex?



## mar1n93 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys I bought this product Femoxtal for my post cycle therapy and it is the same ingredient as Nolvadex from what I can see.  I just wanted to know if you guys have heard of Femoxtal and what your thoughts are on the product.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2015)

nope never heard of it..Why didnt u just buy real novladex?


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 31, 2015)

They didn't have that brand name.. but the active ingredient is the same " citrate of tamoxifen" 10mg per pill... they had arimidex but at a ridiculous price and for 14pills of 1mg... hey by the way whats another thing I can use similar to arimidex or aromasin.. cuz I cant find a source..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2015)

letro but its the stronger of the 3 AI's.Use great white peptides they got all that stuff and it not expensive


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmm, didn't I already answer this in the exact same post you made yesterday.  If you don't believe me, try Google, it's not that hard.  It's a Mexican brand of Nolva.


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bundy- I will research that one bro and as for white peptides idk what u are talking about, sorry for my ignorance. .

Rumpy- I do believe you bro I just wanted to get more feedback from more guys in here.. I did research on that and yes you are correct. .


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks rumpy.. I was already on that page lol... tamox I have already.. just the AI what I cant find.. I live next to TJ and was hoping to find it there but nah.. I do have a bottle of Arimistane you think it will work?


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol a man I really appreciate your time for looking up this for me.. and thanks for all the info... another question though,  do you think Arimistane will be a good Ai option?? I have a bottle of it thats why I ask..


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wtf is arimistane?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 31, 2015)

Rumpy said:


> Hmm, didn't I already answer this in the exact same post you made yesterday.  If you don't believe me, try Google, it's not that hard.  It's a Mexican brand of Nolva.



I started reading this and was thinking that same thing. 
I read the post yesterday that had the picture in it.


----------



## Ivan1228 (Jan 31, 2015)

FYI GWP is having 70%off right now till tomorrow night


----------

